# training the "out of motion" excercises



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

what has worked best for you guys? esp the stand--that one intimidates me for some reason..how do you get the stand frozen on command?

but the others also..


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I free shape it. Then out of motion. I use a flat collar and put gentle pressure on it when I say stand. I stop with the dog. I keep pressure on the collar. I teach my dogs early (thanks Lisa M. for this one) that popping on a collar means move your ass in the direction I am popping. Steady pressure on the collar, means stop moving and freeze.

and then when the dog know's it and then they may walk when the leash pressure leaves.. I will just wait till they stop walking to reward. Soon the dog learns the faster they stop. The faster I pay.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Shaped all three (sitz, Platz, stand) with marker training first. Then just gradually built it from a random command to a stop and command to a moving command.
Once they are really solid on the individual commands without distraction then your movement is nothing more then an added distraction.


----------



## Jennifer Gossmeyer (Nov 19, 2008)

I start with stopping heeling (as if you are in a halt) and call out any position command, but make sure it is clear only because the dog will want to automatically sit. Then gradually go to this pattern "Fido Sit!" one step halt. Then two then three. When you can smoothly walk for all three commands then mess around with pace. Be sure to mark and let them know exactly what they did when you actually start the out of motion positions. Pick one to start with make sure he's strong in one command and then work with the next.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

It also helps with some dogs to step off to the side instead of straight forward. The dog isn't as apt to move with a side step as with forward movement.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

In the early stages of training in motion (using a ball as reward), it made a big difference to bounce the ball directly at or behind the dog, the instant he stopped. He learned not to expect to move forward. If that makes any sense...

Of course, before I added motion, Cyko knew his position commands already, and was very quick and presise. It was just a matter of getting him to do it in all different situations.

I do wish I taught the changes of positions by making him keep his front feet on a touch pad. He likes to cheat and scoot forward a little, a few inches each time. I may have to retrain it.


----------



## Lisa Maze (Mar 30, 2007)

Another useful tip is to teach the motion aspect of the exercises while backing up with your dog following in front of you. You are better prepared to prompt the dog if they get stuck or to use spatial pressure to encourage them to use the proper gymastic technique. You also will not have to look over your shoulder to watch them so your timing with the reward will be better. Be sure to toss the reward to them or back over their head's to avoid encouraging creeping.


Of course before you progress to motion the dog should be doing the basic three positions in front of you at a standstill. Usually I start the motion aspect of the exercise as above at the same time I am working on a static version of the positions in heel.

Lisa


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

shape each behavior to the point where the dog will go from platz, to sit, to stand, to platz, to stand, etc. on command. make it a race.......when i say platz the race is can he go down before I can give him a correction with the leash, as soon as he is down then it is my job to reward him as quickly as i can. then the same rules apply to go from platz to sit, or stand, etc. The goal is to get this done faster and faster and make sure you are just as fast with your rewards and corrections. When he understands these behaviors fully and without mistakes, then and only then do I begin the motion excercises. when I am healing and i give the command I instantly spin around in front of the dog to block his forward movement, again this is a race, can he compy before I have a chance to correct him? and if he does, can i reward him fast enough?

You can also teach these behaviors by back tying the dog with a long line and have a separate leash that you can control yourself. keep him at the end of the long line and then you can manipulate him from a distance to sit, platz, and stand.

I usually shape those behaviors with food until it is very clear in the dogs mind, then i re-enforce the behaviors with an e collar, then i do it in motion.

I hope this is easy to understand, it sounds simple in my head, but when i read it, it may not be as clear.


----------

